# samba und symbolic links

## bierbaer

hi !

ich hab ein Problem mit dem Samba Server.

Und zwar übersetzt der Server keine symlinks im Shared - Verzeichniss

auf die tatsächlichen Ziele, wenn das Share vom anderen Rechner aus gemountet wird, so dass alle Links kaputt sind.

Lt. dem Manual gibt es Optionen, die es möglich machen, dass der Server symbolische Links verfolgt, leider aber nur bei Windows Zugriffen.

Gibr es eine Möglichkiet, dass auch bei einem Linux Mount die Links in Verzeichnisse übersetzt werden? (die symlinks zeigen auf Verzeichnisse ausserhalb des shares)

----------

## pjp

Bewogen vom Netzwerkanschluß u. von der Sicherheit.  

(http://translate.google.com/translate_t)

----------

## borlander

Die Anwort habe ich nicht verstanden.

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.

----------

## Earthwings

 *borlander wrote:*   

> Die Anwort habe ich nicht verstanden.

 

Obiges liefert Google, wenn man "Moved from Networking & Security" übersetzen lässt   :Surprised: 

----------

## jamapii

in server /etc/samba/smb.conf

```
unix extensions = no
```

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich würde behaupten, das "unix extensions = no" die symlinks auch für windows clients disabled. Lasse es mal auf =yes und mounte auf dem linux client mit "-t cifs" anstatt "-t smbfs". Das ganze geht imho erst ab samba server 3.

----------

## borlander

Mit den Optionen 

```
follow symlinks = yes

unix extensions = no
```

in der /etc/samba/smb.conf

wird bei mir in Windows und Linux(auch beim mounten) die sysmbolischen Links richtig umgesetzt.

----------

## borlander

Was ich geschriben habe hat zwar funktioniert, ist aber falsch.

"unix extensions" ist wie der Name schon sagt für Unix spezifische Erweiterungen zuständig. Darunter fallen auch Softlinks. Doch leider werden auch Unix Clients die nicht smbfs sonder cifs beutzen damit ausgeschlossen.

Mit der Option "wide links = yes" werden Softlinks auch verfolgt.

follow symlinks = yes

unix extensions = yes

wide links = yes

----------

